# Project - 33g asian themed tank



## Vin (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi everyone !

So this is a thread i will be starting on my 33g asian themed set up i am putting into place. It is allready planted and almost cycled! But its never to late for advice and sharing ! If this thread is not in the right section feel free to move it! I would like to keep this thread ongoing with my evolution and questions as I go on instead of flooding all the different forums! (Be aware that some terms might escape me as I have learned and grown in this hobby in french)

I will start with the material:

So my tank is a standard Hagen 33g so:
36.125" x 12.625" x 18.25

Heating : Jager 150 W
Filtration : Eheim 2213
Lighting : 30 " coralife with two T5 , 18 W each. One is this "full color" from coralife and the other is a 6700K yellow

I will post about substrate, fertilizing and lighting after the pictures 

My tank is cycling since the 7th of february. I have seen my Ammonia and Nitrites spike in the first two weeks. The parameters seem to be going smoothly since then. I am thinking of adding the first fish at the end of this week so after 30 days.

Here are some pictures of the actual set up, I will spare you guys the planning and original set up, keep in mind i am taking pictures with my gf's iPhone  :





































Plant listing:
Hygrophila Difformis
Microsorum pteropus
Rotala rotundifolia
Valisneria
Two types of Wendtii cryps
limnophila sessiliflora

I am keeping the tank at 26 C. (78,8 F )

PLANT STUFF:

This is what I have done:

I am using Flourite Black. Got 3 bags. Was probly not enough to do a good difference of level between the back and the front.

Planted the tank. Did no fertilizing and only lighted 6 hrs a day for 4 days. Then i started with a third of the recommended dose for PPS Pro fertz and augmented the ligthing from 6 hrs to 10 hrs in 20 days.
Except i have noticed my Nitrates going from 10 ppm to 20 ppm and have stopped fertilizing 2 days ago to see if they go down.
I hope to bring it to 12 hours a day with the full PPS Pro recommended dose ( or less if I see I do not need to augment it)

AQUASCAPING STUFF:

My goal is to have the hygrophila in the left grow all the way over the driftwood eventually.

My right side is all bad. Limnophila sessiliflora is NOT growing and NOT taking root but not doing horribly either. My goal was to have the crypts in front bush up. Then have a mid height bush of limnophila. Then the Valis in the back. Now I'm thinking I might take out the limnophila if it continues to be a naughty plant and let the Valis grow in there and make a thick wall.

In the middle, my java fern is growing roots out of its leaves and making baby leaves on the big leaves. I know this is how the plant reproduces. But not sure if its a good sign or not?

FISH STUFF:

This is the population I was thinking of getting:

Colisa Chuna (1 male 2 female)
Trigonostigma Heteromorpha, harlequin raboras, (15)
Amano shrimp (# ?)
Chery shrimp (# ?)

This kinda rounds up my project! I would love all the comments, suggestions, critics or rebukes any of you would have!

Let me know what you think or if you have any questions!

I will be posting more pictures as it evolves and probly lots more questions always and always.

Thank you for reading!


----------

